# A way to fix maru 4x4 core-misalign problem?



## Kurbitur (Oct 1, 2010)

Hi there,

i got a maru 4x4 and the core misaligns on one layer like every solve and sometime more than once in one solve and yeah its getting annoying. And then i read i could glue this black pieces on the core stuck if they were loose and i tried that but it seems like my superglue wont hold it. Do you guys got any better suggestions? i was thinking about pi pin mod it or try to glue that piece down with shi*loads of epoxy if i find it.
also has anyone tried putting little sand or dirt in the maru 4x4 to smooth the inner mechanism?
well hope to get some usefull comments thankszzah


----------



## Ben (Oct 2, 2010)

Ok,

Firstly,

*DO NOT THE DO ANY MODS*
The Maru already has the mod "done".

To re-align the core, watch this video here

To keep the core aligned for as long as possible, tighten the cube.
This should drastically reduce the mis-alignments

-Ben.


----------



## radmin (Oct 2, 2010)

Just tighten the screws. There is a mech attached to the core that will prevent misalignments but it will fail if the tension is too loose.


----------



## Kurbitur (Oct 2, 2010)

AAit i will try to thighten it


----------



## Kurbitur (Oct 6, 2010)

uhm yeah now its tighter than nuns vagina and its stills misaligns if i play with the layer that misaligns? the thingy that is attached to the core is loose but i heard that you need to glue til stuck so it works is that true?

EDIT: after loads of inspection on the mechanism i think i need to do a bit of sanding and adjusting and if that wont fix it im gonnabuy a mf8 and this junk goes straight to my garbage can.


----------



## Dene (Oct 6, 2010)

Kurbitur said:


> uhm yeah now its tighter than nuns vagina


 
LMAO

HAHAHAHAHA

That's hilarious 

But yea just try to avoid using the bad slice.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Oct 6, 2010)

Can you not to the V Cube trick with it? Knock it on the table? Watch a video from Dan Cohen, you see him doing this in some of his solves.


----------



## radmin (Oct 6, 2010)

Actually, I remember seeing that the alignment mech attached to the core can dislodge. In that case you need to disassemble it and re glue it to the core.


----------



## Kurbitur (Oct 6, 2010)

Yeah i inspected it well and i dont think the gluing thing will change anything. Infact after thighening the cube it only seems worse so im gonna loose it a bit and find the right balance also i think i found out that the plate( thingy where the screw cines through same as middle piece) on one side is a bit thicker than other sides so that could affect to.


----------



## Kurbitur (Oct 11, 2010)

After spending ages finding out the root of the problem i finally (i think) found it. i found out that one center piece on the core was a bit higher or thicker but it was a bit higher than the others. then i ripped it all apart and checked every piece closely and found out that one screw was not straight into the core and yeah the hole in the core isn't straight so i think my 4x4 is kinda unusable. I will try to email Maru to get a new core or if someone has a tip how i can straighten my screw?


----------



## Dene (Oct 12, 2010)

Take the screw out and screw it back in straight.


----------

